# Corsair H100i + Corsair 350D



## raaffy (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,
erstmal ein Hallo an Alle da ich hier neu bin und vorher nur so auf der Seite gesurft bin.
ich hab zurzeit unruhige finger und bastel an meinem case rum.
Da ich mich hier schlau gelesen über die eine oder andere Moddingidee komm ich gleich zu meiner Frage.
Und zwar hab ich meine Front umgebaut da ich kein Laufwerk nutze um 3x leise 120mm lüfter in die Front zu basteln.
Generell suche ich 4x leise 120mm Gehäuselüfter und 2x 120mm lüfter für den Radiator der H100i.
Wichtig ist das ich die Blätter der Lüfter lackieren kann um mein Farbschema einzuhalten.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen bei stehen und mir meinen Sonntag evlt noch versüßen

Lg raaffy


----------



## ConCAD (1. Juni 2014)

Welches Farbschema hast du denn geplant? Evtl. gibts ja hierfür nen passenden Lüfter. Ansonsten wären empfehlenswerte Lüfter der Enermax TB Silence oder Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro.


----------



## raaffy (2. Juni 2014)

ConCAD schrieb:


> Welches Farbschema hast du denn geplant? Evtl. gibts ja hierfür nen passenden Lüfter. Ansonsten wären empfehlenswerte Lüfter der Enermax TB Silence oder Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro.


 
ich habe das Case in Rot/Schwarz lackiert und MoBo;Rams;PSU Cover sind auch in Rot/Schwarz gehalten.
bin wegen der lautstärke am überlegen ob ich net 3x 140mm in die Front verbaue...


----------



## ConCAD (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn du die Wahl zwischen 120mm und 140mm hast, würd ich schon definitiv zu 140er-Lüftern greifen. Die oben genannten Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro würden ja auch von der schwarzen Farbe her passen und diese Lüfter gibts auch in ner 140er-Variante.


----------



## raaffy (2. Juni 2014)

solang das case noch rumsteht kann ich frei wählen!
und nun ja das farbschema halt ich ja eh durchs lackieren^^


----------

